# Ember gene



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

YAY!!! We have our new forum.

I'll kick it off by discussing the ember gene we have been talking about on the social list.

Go to the thread Goliath and Kim need some help. The feral that Kim has been caring for looks like it carries the ember gene. I see that George has already looked at it and agrees. 

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

When I looked at the link George listed about Ember by Mr. Huntley, I was intrigued by his pictures.

One of the birds looks like he has the same red coloring as Dom. Dom also has blue(?)/gray(?) feathers on his back, mixed with white. I thought his coloring was different along with the ceres around his eyes which are more pronounced than I usually see. 

Cindy took some pictures of Dom in my thread, "Dom & Gimie...Survivors" (Stories). Maybe he's just a "red?"

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I need to find some good pics of this color online somewhere..


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Shi, do you remember Coppertone?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.gurnays.com/image.aspx?cid=44725

I HAVE this color from Dr. K. The owner of this link. Is this the color you are looking for.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Shi, do you remember Coppertone?


Oh, indeed I do!! Now, THERE WAS A GORGEOUS PIJ!

He wasn't Ember..I don't know what he was...do you still have the picture to post here so the members can see?

BTW, he's in my "Fur & Feathers" Cindy calendar for November. He PERFECTLY represents the colors of Fall and Thanksgiving!! 

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh, indeed I do!! Now, THERE WAS A GORGEOUS PIJ!
> 
> * He wasn't Ember..*I don't know what he was*...
> 
> ...


* I don't know either, but his feathers were a beautiful copper color. 

** Oh yes. 
I'll post a picture in a bit.

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

A_Smith said:


> http://www.gurnays.com/image.aspx?cid=44725
> 
> I HAVE this color from Dr. K. The owner of this link. Is this the color you are looking for.


 It's realy hard to tell from these pictures but it may be carring the modifier for EMBER the EMBERS THAT I AM INTRESTED IN ARE ON A RED BIRD you have to understand that we are talking about a color modifier that changes the base color. Ember in a blue bird shows up in the primary flight feathers of a blue bird .In a red bird it changes the ash color of the tail and primary's to a Ember color also the red boby color is changed to something like a glowing ember coal color. ..GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*This looks to be kite*



A_Smith said:


> http://www.gurnays.com/image.aspx?cid=44725
> 
> I HAVE this color from Dr. K. The owner of this link. Is this the color you are looking for.


Kite is one of the bronzes, of which I originally had listed 7 and was not sure if I forgot one. I did. Lebanon Bronze stencil. Funny, I even had Lebanons.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> It's realy hard to tell from these pictures but it may be carring the modifier for EMBER the EMBERS THAT I AM INTRESTED IN ARE ON A RED BIRD you have to understand that we are talking about a color modifier that changes the base color. Ember in a blue bird shows up in the primary flight feathers of a blue bird .In a red bird it changes the ash color of the tail and primary's to a Ember color also the red boby color is changed to something like a glowing ember coal color. ..GEORGE


We did it, WOO HOO! Thanks to everyone who voted for this. I truly feel that it was much needed as so many questions came up and in every category.

The bird in the pic, I'm sure is kite. It always shows in the wings like that and often carries into an overpattern on black or t pattern blue in the shield area. I had them in Tumblers and Orliks and possibly others. I am going to get some for almond breeding in Rollers. It is supposed to be the best color to breed to almond.

The embers that I have seen pictures of are truly something different. Some have a resemblance to certain opals and some to Lebanon stencil. Look for a picture of a blue Lebanon and see if you think it looks like azuro. I haven't read enough to remember but is azuro in the same color group as ember? If so, the Lebanon may be the answer.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

A_Smith said:


> http://www.gurnays.com/image.aspx?cid=44725
> 
> I HAVE this color from Dr. K. The owner of this link. Is this the color you are looking for.


 HI SMITH, No but go to the HUNTLEY web site www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html you will see some embers that he has raised. ...GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Well I have decided that I will mate my recessive red cock to an indigo hen in the hope that I may produce an ember. I will have to wait as the recessive red is mated to a brown bar and I do want to see what comes out of this mating. So the ember project will be on hold for 2 months.This will give me a little more time to do some more reserch.* .GEORGE


----------

